
Show HN: Morphological image processing - DanielRapp
http://danielrapp.github.io/morph/?id=2
======
efferifick
If you are interested in image processing I recommend Digital Image Processing
by Gonzalez and Woods. Great introduction to image processing.

EDIT: Added title. I can't believe I googled the title to make sure I had the
correct authors just to forget writing it here.

~~~
pmelendez
I actually have a copy right next to me at the moment of reading your comment.
Very old copy thought, I got it on 2001 and was a 93's reprinted edition.

------
chriswarbo
> We'll only be working with pure black-and-white images here

They're actually black and transparent, which for me means black and dark grey
:(

------
mandeepj
AForge library includes a method to detect edges so that is essentially just
an one liner. Please look up for CannyEdgeDetector

